# Inverter monitor TFT



## TRASGU (Ago 31, 2006)

Hola a a todos:

Soy totalmente desconocedor del mundo de la electronica, asi que os solicito vuestra ayuda. Os cuento:
Tengo un monitor TFT de 17" el cual compre hace mas de tres años por 475 € sin ser de marca (jetway) o por lo menos conocida en el mundo de los monitores ya que los de marca no habia quien se acercase.
Resulta que este monitor se me ha estropeado recientemente. Lo lleve a un tecnico y me dijo que era el inverterm, pero que no se puede consequir uno nuevo. y la verdad despues de haber pagado lo que pagué no me rindo sin por lo menos intentarlo aunque tenga que ponerme a soldar y me pequen cuatro calanbrazos, total ya esta estropeado.
Entonces os pido despues de ver las fotos que os adjunto:
Si sabeis de algun lado donde pueda conseguir un inverter parecido.
Si creeis que tiene arreglo y me decis los pasos yo lo intento
¿El inverter tiene que ser por narices del mismo modelo?
Lo que me niego es que por culpa de esa pieza estando el resto del monitor en perfecto estado lo tenga que tirar.
Muchas Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## smxabi (Sep 5, 2006)

Lo que tienes estropeado, por lo que dices, es el inverter o inversor. Es una pequeño circuito que suele venir en la parte inferior de los monitores y que transformadorrma la alimentacion de 12-18 volts en 800 ó 1200 para encender el CCFL o sea la luz de fondo del monitor. Yo he arreglado alguno. Hay mucha documentación por la red. Busaca en Google. Los fabricantes de monitores son 4. El resto los revenden con otras marcas. Por ejemplo mi portatil Airis se vende com o UNIWILL o como ADVENT
Suerte


----------

